# Frittata question



## giggler (Mar 28, 2021)

I need technique qustion for this, will this work?



Heat 10 inch non stick pan on stove

fry some onion and bell pepper in oil
add some greens like spinach
add a bunch of cheese
add 6 scrambled egg and milk mixture


Then stir a bit, but do not actually scramble the eggs


let it set up, 



then some of these shows say, Flip the thing over to brown other side! I can't do that.


another show said, put it under the broiler for 2 minutes till brown on top?


Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 28, 2021)

Flipping and broiling will brown the top side. If you can't manage a flip, use the broiler. I use the broiler. 

You can try to turn the frittata over using a dinner plate on the skillet.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 28, 2021)

*Eric*, the way that I make Frittata is to finish the dish in a 350° oven until just done ... 8-20 minutes depending on the size.  
Keep an eye on it as to not over bake the eggs, this will make for a very dry dish.  
Think of Frittatas as a crust-less quiche, you want the eggs to be soft and moist not dry and sponge-y.

Another method if you do not have an oven-proof pan is to utilize a large dinner plate.
Place the plate over the pan, with one hand flat over it and holding firmly; flip the entire pan, Frittata and all, onto it.
Then gently slide the un-cooked top of the eggs to the hot surface of the pan.
Again, keep an eye on it, you don't want to over cook it.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 28, 2021)

I use the dinner plate method, too, but I slide it out onto the plate, then put the pan over the plate, and flip.  This way, the uncooked egg on the top doesn't get on the plate.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 31, 2021)

Traditional fritatta (Trust me, I'm Sicilian. I know these things): Fritattas work best in a cast iron skillet. Leave out the milk, that would make it a soufflé. Diced potato is traditional. Cook through on stove top, pulling back the edges and tipping the pan until all the egg is cooked, then sprinkle shredded cheese on top and stick it under the broiler to cook the top and make the cheese brown and bubbly.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 4, 2021)

I don't make a lot of frittata's but when I do it as Sir LOB does it - and I'm not Sicillian. 

I find that the easiest/fastest.  Save the oven to hold the bacon and warm up the plates.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 4, 2021)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Traditional fritatta (Trust me, I'm Sicilian. I know these things): Fritattas work best in a cast iron skillet. Leave out the milk, that would make it a soufflé. Diced potato is traditional. Cook through on stove top, pulling back the edges and tipping the pan until all the egg is cooked, then sprinkle shredded cheese on top and stick it under the broiler to cook the top and make the cheese brown and bubbly.



+1
Sir Loin of BEEF nailed it.

Seeeeya; Cchief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 5, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> I don't make a lot of frittata's but when I do it as Sir LOB does it - and I'm not Sicillian.


Hey, nobody's perfect!


----------



## Bitser (Nov 5, 2021)

I usually make frittata in a cazuela: a ceramic casserole dish from Spain.  It can be used both on a burner and in the oven, is lighter in weight, and heats more evenly than cast iron.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 5, 2021)

I don't have any different suggestions than those above. I  just wanted to share a friend's Facebook post that made me smile 

"Last night I convinced my 4 year old to try a new food (frittata) by calling it a "bacon cake". I'm pretty sure this the biggest parenting "stroke of genius" I've ever had."


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 5, 2021)

Bitser said:


> I usually make frittata in a cazuela: a ceramic casserole dish from Spain.  It can be used both on a burner and in the oven, is lighter in weight, and heats more evenly than cast iron.



That is gorgeous and you ain't even Italian. Who knew?? 

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 5, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I don't have any different suggestions than those above. I  just wanted to share a friend's Facebook post that made me smile
> 
> "Last night I convinced my 4 year old to try a new food (frittata) by calling it a "bacon cake". I'm pretty sure this the biggest parenting "*stroke of genius*" I've ever had."



Indeed!!  

Ross


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 5, 2021)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Traditional fritatta (Trust me, I'm Sicilian. I know these things): Fritattas work best in a cast iron skillet. Leave out the milk, that would make it a soufflé. Diced potato is traditional. Cook through on stove top, pulling back the edges and tipping the pan until all the egg is cooked, then sprinkle shredded cheese on top and stick it under the broiler to cook the top and make the cheese brown and bubbly.



To make a proper frittata, you need to have an I.Q. above 135, and hail from Michigan's U.P.

As for soufflé, it's a puffy, tall, and airy egg dish made by beating egg whites into a meringue, and flavoring with cream, and either sweet, or savory additions.  Baking it cause the air bubbles of the egg whites to expand, causing the soufflé to rise above its cooking vessel, and set.  I know this, even though I have a smidgeon of French in me.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 5, 2021)

It's OK guys, even though you are Sicilian and/or have a bit of French in you, we don't hold it against you...  You are forgiven.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 5, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> It's OK guys, even though you are Sicilian and/or have a bit of French in you, we don't hold it against you...  You are forgiven.



I appreciate that..  Mostly, I'm Ntive American, which obviously makes me an expert at corn chowder, and fry bread.

Oh, and I have an I.Q. of 138, which makes me smart enough to make mistakes, and make custom fishing rods.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 5, 2021)

Needed a break from listening to the Memphis Grizzles rear-whuppin' from the Washington Wizards. Seeing this thread for the first time. Apparently disqualified from comment for lack of certified intelligence, but tossing in my two cents nonetheless.

I cook for one with minimal equipment. I like frittatas cooked like scrambled eggs or omelets added to sauteed veg and/or meats in a six-inch cast-iron skillet. Put stuff on top. Move into the old, cheap, trusty four-slice toaster oven. Temperature, bake vs broil, and distance to top burner depend on what got put on top. After a minute or four, eat out of the skillet or move to a plate, flipped or unflipped, whichever side works or looks proudest.

Oh, yeah. Not sure why it matter but my heritage is undeterminable.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 5, 2021)

skilletlicker said:


> Needed a break from listening to the Memphis Grizzles rear-whuppin' from the Washington Wizards. Seeing this thread for the first time. Apparently disqualified from comment for lack of certified intelligence, but tossing in my two cents nonetheless.
> 
> I cook for one with minimal equipment. I like frittatas cooked like scrambled eggs or omelets added to sauteed veg and/or meats in a six-inch cast-iron skillet. Put stuff on top. Move into the old, cheap, trusty four-slice toaster oven. Temperature, bake vs broil, and distance to top burner depend on what got put on top. After a minute or four, eat out of the skillet or move to a plate, flipped or unflipped, whichever side works or looks proudest.
> 
> Oh, yeah. Not sure why it matter but my heritage is undeterminable.



I was just poking fun.  Heritage, and I.Q. are irrelevant.  Like I said, I'm just smart enough to make mistakes.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 5, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> *I was just poking fun.*  Heritage, and I.Q. are irrelevant.  Like I said, I'm just smart enough to make mistakes.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I knowed that Chief. 

I read the whole thread tongue in cheek and tried to respond in the same vein.

But have so often thought that the combination of a decent hot plate, 6" CI skillet, and 4 slice toaster oven goes so far in beginner, college, divorced kitchens that it deserves more mention. A frittata for one, or even two, is the perfect example.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 5, 2021)

I watched Bobby Flay make a frittata today on a Brunch @ Bobby's rerun and I was very disappointed. First of all, he didn't put any diced potato in it, but I forgave him because he had potato hash on the side, he did use Italian sausage and peppers in the mix, he put it under the broiler to cook the top. But, when it came time to serve it, he dumped in onto a serving plate UPSIDE DOWN! My neighbors must have thought I was nuts because I was screaming at the TV "Flay, you stupid Mic, that's how you serve a Spanish tortilla, not an Italian frittata! 

Even worse, back when FoodTV had actual cooking shows, I was watching Ina Garten attempting to make a frittata. First she added cream to the egg batter, and I am cringing because that's not a ftittata, it's a souffle. Then she added flour and I started to cry. She had turned what started out as a marginally acceptable frittata into a quiche! If you want to cook it that way for Jeffrey, fine, with all the salt you use his blood pressure has to have him close to a coma anyway. But if you are going to go on television and tell others how to cook, for God's sake, do your homework!!!


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 5, 2021)

Does Spain have proprietary rights to "Frittata"? I thought it was originally an egg-based Italian dish.

Further exposing my ignorance, I'll admit that arguments like Spanish versus Italian cuisines seem no more important to me than Tennessee Whiskey versus Kentucky Bourban.

I only flip a broiled frittata if I've screwed up and want to hide the top. 

The older I get the more I recognize how often accusations of stupidity were mirror images.


----------



## KatyCooks (Nov 6, 2021)

skilletlicker said:


> Does Spain have proprietary rights to "Frittata"? I thought it was originally an egg-based Italian dish.
> 
> Further exposing my ignorance, I'll admit that arguments like Spanish versus Italian cuisines seem no more important to me than Tennessee Whiskey versus Kentucky Bourban.
> 
> ...



Spanish Omelette does seem to be very similar to a Frittata.   If I have plenty of eggs and a supply of suitable vegetables to use up, I won't split the difference!   I never flip mine, just cook till the egg mix is still slightly underdone and then pop under a hot grill (broiler?)    Sometimes, if the mood takes me, I grate cheese over the top too!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Nov 6, 2021)

Pellegrino Artusi says use the finest ingredients; barely beat the eggs; use only one or two extra ingredients and don´t flip. Just let it set, cooked gently.
Lidia Bastianich says keep the frittata almost runny - don´t flip it. 
Massimo Botura reckons use few ingredients, barely beat the eggs, and once    it´s set, finish in the oven. 
Antonio Carluccio says keep it simple, and set it on both sides. In other words, either flip it or finish it in the oven. 
Jamie Oliver says move the eggs around, mate, don´t let it set completely, and finish it in the oven.
Bobby Flay, bless his little grilled heart, is the last person I´d want to cook me a frittata.
And none of these guys´favourite recipes use potatoes - but I think you can put what the heck you like in your frittata - as long as you adhere to the age-old adage. K.I.S.S.
So take your choice!


----------



## KatyCooks (Nov 6, 2021)

karadekoolaid said:


> Pellegrino Artusi says use the finest ingredients; barely beat the eggs; use only one or two extra ingredients and don´t flip. Just let it set, cooked gently.
> Lidia Bastianich says keep the frittata almost runny - don´t flip it.
> Massimo Botura reckons use few ingredients, barely beat the eggs, and once    it´s set, finish in the oven.
> Antonio Carluccio says keep it simple, and set it on both sides. In other words, either flip it or finish it in the oven.
> ...



100% agreed!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 6, 2021)

Yes, Spanish tortilla and Italian frittata are quite similar, except for the traditional ingredients and the cooking method. 

A traditional Tortilla is composed of eggs, sliced potatoes and onions cooked gently in olive oil. You cook the potatoes and onions in the olive oil, then add the eggs, cooking it entirely on the stove top and flipping it half way through the cooking process. It is served cold or at room temperature along with other tapas (small plates).

A Frittata, on the other hand, can include any meats and vegetables, such as what is  left over from last night's supper, and the traditional potatoes are usually diced. In fact, when I used to make frittatas frequently, I would cheat by keeping a bag of frozen Potatoes O'Brien in the freezer, which in addition to diced potatoes includes onions and red and green bell peppers. A frittata can be served warm, cold or at room temperature, and it is usually the star of the meal.


----------

